

Codecademy Adds HTML And CSS To Curriculum - Robelius
http://www.codecademy.com/curricula/code-year/units/13/?auth_token=pjYOG45ARoKTT4qG17Ub&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Code%20Year%20HTML%20focus&utm_campaign=Week%2013%20-%20Disengaged%20Users

======
dazbradbury
It appears the link you provided authenticates anyone who clicks it as you, is
that intentional?

The user email addres is: berhanero...@gmail.com (obfuscated here for obvious
reasons)

And the account in question is fully editable.

~~~
zmitri
Yeah, the auth token is in the url. You should get rid of that. Fun to see the
utm params as well. I guess you are a "Disengaged User."

------
taylorbuley
You might want to delete this as the link is wired to your account and allows
people to change your password, etc.

